
The Diamond Model of Intrusion Analysis (2013) [pdf] - bootload
https://www.threatconnect.com/wp-content/uploads/ThreatConnect-The-Diamond-Model-of-Intrusion-Analysis.pdf
======
bwoj
I deplore the practice of publishing papers without a date. This could have
been written any time between 2012 and last week based on the sources
referenced.

~~~
dang
It mentions 2013 in the text, and there's no sign of 2014+, so we'll call it
2013.

~~~
smoyer
Good call - the paper was published July 5th, 2013. I believe it was
originally published here:

[http://www.dtic.mil/docs/citations/ADA586960](http://www.dtic.mil/docs/citations/ADA586960)

I should also note that this paper is worth reading if simply to make one
aware of how to view an intrusion from different perspectives.

